# The No-Nos of Traveling



## AlwaysLost (Nov 15, 2016)

What are some things that you should not do while traveling be it safety issues some bad advice you've heard or general oogle things to avoid. Help us noobs before it is too late! Thanks as always for helping me. I am trying to learn.


----------



## autumn (Nov 16, 2016)

Sleeping near people you don't know, drinking or doing drugs with people you don't know, leaving your stuff with people you don't know, catching out with people you don't know, drinking or doing drugs before catching out, ignoring your instincts - especially about people, trying to hitchhike at night - it never works, having too much stuff, having excessive "just in case" stuff, being an asshole, not taking care of your dog, asking for a ccg on stp


----------



## creature (Nov 16, 2016)

holy shit, man.. that really does just about cover it, huh??


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't be greedy, and always thank the universe for providing what it does, when it does or you won't be provided for very long


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 16, 2016)

zim said:


> trying to hitchhike at nig



I think this is more a personal preference than a "no-no". I night hitch all the time, it's just harder and more location specific - is there a streetlight, a rest area, a truck stop, etc. As well as what region. 

In my view, never sleep without a "backup plan" - a bike lock or something that could be used as a weapon. That principle has gotten me pretty far even just with raccoons! Not to speak of tweakers.. 

Another one is - and this may be personal preference - don't go too fast, and don't travel with a deadline that can't be made flexible. Speed can numb you and deadlines can stress you out. 

Last - don't trash the place, ever.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 16, 2016)

~Never~ sleep in a dumpster.


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 16, 2016)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Another one is - and this may be personal preference - don't go too fast, and don't travel with a deadline that can't be made flexible. Speed can numb you and deadlines can stress you out.



This! I just got rid of a deadline I had because it was stressing me out way too much, and making it harder to enjoy what I was experiencing in the moment. I like to travel slow, and see and learn as much I can.


----------



## Tude (Nov 16, 2016)

Good topic and good input!!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 16, 2016)

Pretty solid advice on here so far.
I would add: Don't blow up anyone's spot!
If you see some folks engaging in, shall we say, extralegal activities (or completely illegal activities), let them be. For instance, if someone is flying a sign, let them finish before you go up to introduce yourself. The more homeless-looking people that are gathered in an area, the more likely they are to get harassed by the cops.
The more obvious side of this involves things like not making a complete ass out of yourself at a hop out spot, etc. etc.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 16, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Pretty solid advice on here so far.
> I would add: Don't blow up anyone's spot!
> If you see some folks engaging in, shall we say, extralegal activities (or completely illegal activities), let them be. For instance, if someone is flying a sign, let them finish before you go up to introduce yourself. The more homeless-looking people that are gathered in an area, the more likely they are to get harassed by the cops.
> The more obvious side of this involves things like not making a complete ass out of yourself at a hop out spot, etc. etc.



People are very protective of their spange spots here. Good advice so far everyone I appreciate it!


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Be fucking respectful. Don't blow up spots for everyone else. Dont try to engage someone in a conversation/hang around them while they are busking. (God that is annoying). Dont NOT carry a map (phones are overrated). Dont believe people when they say beer is as good as water. Dont let people you dont know "watch your stuff". Dont camp/pass out on the a beach below high tide line. Dont underestimate the cold/weather. Dont expect other people to take care of you. Dont do meth. Dont do heroin. Dont hang around anyone who does the before mentioned substances. Dont lose your mind. Do get the fuck out there and have a good time. Its a big world. Time to start experiencing it.


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 17, 2016)

Be prepared for where you're going; bring enough water/food, warm enough gear, etc


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 18, 2016)

never uhh. never.. hmm


----------



## todd (Nov 18, 2016)

don't syphon gas with a cigarette in your mouth, don't bite your fingernails after wiping your ass with forest leaves, and don't ever (I mean EVER) piss into the wind off the back of a moving pick up truck.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't do what you don't want to. Ever.


----------



## fuck capitalist scum (Nov 19, 2016)

Bedheadred said:


> Don't be greedy, and always thank the universe for providing what it does, when it does or you won't be provided for very long


What the fuck does that mean? 

Sounds like spiritual bullshit.


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 19, 2016)

fuck capitalist scum said:


> What the fuck does that mean?
> 
> Sounds like spiritual bullshit.



I'm not a spiritual person. What I mean is don't take more than you need, and be thankful for whatever you do get. Being greedy and expecting things to be handed to you and not being appreciative won't get you very far in life. That's just my mantra, and what I think.


----------



## crow (Dec 7, 2016)

trust no one.
that doesn't mean treat everyone like theyre sketchy.
just dont think cause theyre nice and share their drugs n shizz that they wont take advantage and steal from you if you make it easy for 'em.

always carry water.

and pack in/pack out.
i've seen countless spots n sqwats blown up cause people are trashy and leave 'bum tracks'

respect for nature, place, and people goes a long way.
as does gratitude. stay positive and thank the universe for every little blessing cause the law of attraction is a real thing.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's one I learned a couple years ago: Never stash your gear in a seemingly inactive unit. Even if it's for 10 minutes, even if it's 2 in the morning. Not in a box not w a fox.. Not ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Tartar24 (Dec 9, 2016)

One thing I noticed that wasn't in here. Don't blow up the spot. For instance there was a kid that stole a bnsf unit. Now all bnsf units are locked. Which is unfortunate since they are the train company of the highline. Just have some sense and don't try and show out by doing something that will get you in trouble and/ or ruin it for people later on.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 9, 2016)

Tartar24 said:


> One thing I noticed that wasn't in here. Don't blow up the spot. For instance there was a kid that stole a bnsf unit. Now all bnsf units are locked. Which is unfortunate since they are the train company of the highline. Just have some sense and don't try and show out by doing something that will get you in trouble and/ or ruin it for people later on.



I totally had to look this one up:

https://www.rt.com/usa/195704-wyoming-stolen-train-joyride-crash/

*Disgruntled employee steals locomotive to ‘play chicken’ with supervisor, crashes into another train*
Published time: 14 Oct, 2014 02:03

In a case of train robbing that was more Marty McFly than Jesse James, a disgruntled employee commandeered a locomotive from the Wyoming mine where he worked, taking it on a 13-mile joyride before crashing it into a second train.
TagsThrills&Spills, Accident, Vehicles, USA,Transport
Derek Skyler Brux was charged Friday with reckless endangering, felony destruction of property and felony destruction, and obstruction or removal of railroad track or fixtures after authorities said he stole a train from North Antelope Rochelle mine and drove it south, the Gillette News Record reported.

The 22-year-old utility coal operator received a call Thursday morning about working conditions from his immediate supervisor at Rail Link, where he had worked for the last three years. He said the call _“…really kinda pissed me off”_ and _“sent me over the deep end,”_ according to an affidavit of probable cause filed in Circuit Court.

Brux then channeled his inner Doc Brown and uncoupled two Burlington Northern Santa Fe (BNSF) locomotives from the train cars for a “science experiment” of his own, taking the shortened train off the main tracks and onto what’s known as _“the loop”_ at the site, reaching speeds up to 70 miles per hour during his extracurricular excursion. He went _“around the loop”_ and _“pretty much squashed the f— outta their scales”_ and blew the locomotive’s horn to alert people, according to K2 Radio.

The disgruntled employee then placed _“a very, very, nasty angry call”_ to his supervisor to _“play chicken with her,”_ and joked that she might perceive the call as probably _“a little life threatening.”_ After that, he hung up and called the rail dispatch to let them know he would be switching back to the main rail line.

In the affidavit, Brux went on to say that he passed a BNSF maintenance crew and that _“they were probably pretty f— scared.”_

Employees from Peabody Energy Corp. and Burlington Northern Santa Fe LLC. attempted to stop the locomotive between rail mile markers 53 and 58 but were unsuccessful, the News Record reported.

Finally, Brux encountered an idle Union Pacific train on the rails, _“hoped no one was on it or under it, and hit it while traveling about 10 mph,”_ K2 Radio said.

_"I wanted to see what it was like to hit something, so I hit at it,"_ Brux said in the affidavit.

Then he backed up and crashed into it again, and was about to collide with it a third time when a Rail Link employee was finally able to get on the locomotive and hit the fuel cut-off switch_. “And there ended my little escapade”_ in the train, Brux concluded in the court documents. He then fled the scene on foot.

When deputies caught him, he told them he was having a bad day and was trying to prove a point. They asked Brux if he had thought about taking his own life, to which he answered, _“A couple of times,”_ according to the News Record

Brux destroyed two switches that will cost upwards of $60,000 to replace, K2 Radio reported. Damage to the BNSF locomotives are being assessed, while the Union Pacific locomotive did not appear to be damaged. The cost of the _“squashed”_ mine scales or any destruction to the rail line itself has yet to be determined

Reckless endangering is a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment up to one year, a fine up to $750 or both. Felony destruction of property is punishable by imprisonment of not more than 10 years, a fine of up to $10,000 or both. Destruction, obstruction or removal of railroad track or fixtures is a felony punishable by a imprisonment of not less than one year and not more than 20 years, a fine of up to $10,000 or both.

Brux could also face additional federal charges from the Federal Railroad Administration. A violation of the federal train wreck statute (18 USC Ch. 97 §1992) ‒ or _“Terrorist acts or other violence against railroad carriers and mass transportation systems on land, on water, or through the air”_ ‒ is punishable by up to 20 years behind bars and a $250,000 fine.

He will make his first appearance in federal court in Casper, Wy. on Wednesday.


----------



## Grubblin (Dec 9, 2016)

He may have ruined it for other people but FUCKIN A - what a way to quit a job. Not only did he hit it once, he backed up and hit it again. When they asked if he thought about taking his life, he said a couple of times. Jail is awaitin for a long, long time BC he destroyed property, the second most sacred thing in world society right behind money but damn if he didn't go out with a bang!


----------



## krynitz (Dec 10, 2016)

dont assume theres one way of doing it, or have to follow one way of doing it. take your time to figure out what works for you and then learn to do you best.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 15, 2016)

Well the advice so far has been solid.. id add .. just dont act like a shitstick know it all.. be humble and respectful to people but not a naive push over.. its a balance.. dont be too dependent on gear or technology.. learn to be proficient and resourceful with your hands instead of relying on other people or objects .. pull your own weight and help feed the crew.. dont neglect your feet.. dont trust cops and keep most people at arms length till you really get to know em..


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 15, 2016)

Unless you know the homebum real well never agree to watch their shit for em. They'll probably disappear forever and then you'll look like a dick for going about your life when they wandered off.


----------



## crow (Dec 16, 2016)

don't leave "hobo pies" for other people to step/sleep on.

nothing quite ruins yer day like stumbling upon a heaping pile of human feces.

(campfire ash will neutralize buried dookie, keeping flies/illness away)


----------



## Renegade (Dec 16, 2016)

crow said:


> don't leave "hobo pies" for other people to step/sleep on.
> 
> nothing quite ruins yer day like stumbling upon a heaping pile of human feces.
> 
> (campfire ash will neutralize buried dookie, keeping flies/illness away)



Tell me about it dude.. nothing like waking up in the night to piss.. trippin on a log and getting a face full of bum dookie. Dig a hole plz haha


----------



## outskirts (Dec 19, 2016)

The biggest No-No in my book is not trusting your instincts. Sure not all of us are hobo-ninja-Jedi, but you know that gut feeling you get from deep in you that tells you if something is right or wrong, as in... situation, decision, person, place, time, etc. Listen to that shit. Maybe it's just me, but when I listen to that inner "whatever you wanna call it" which often guides me, I come out of shit fairly unscathed and still kicking.
Every time I have ignored it in life, I have paid dearly for doing so.


----------



## landpirate (Dec 19, 2016)

I think most stuffs been covered here but I would add: 

Don't carry more stuff than you can run with (in an emergency) also, don't carry too much stuff because if you injure your back you're fucked.

and 

Don't tell randomers too much about yourself, like your plans or that you've got a vehicle or where you sleep etc.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 3, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> Don't do what you don't want to. Ever.


This is one of the most useful tips ever


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 3, 2017)

This one's going to sound super obvious but, don't ride trains carrying military equipment (tanks, humvees, trucks, ets).


----------

